# Sim City: Update 10 und Offline-Modus in der finalen Testphase - Release komme bald



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: Update 10 und Offline-Modus in der finalen Testphase - Release komme bald*

					Nach der Ankündigung des Offlinemodus für Sim City wurde es still um die Städtebausimulation. Nun, rund acht Wochen später, berichten die Entwickler, dass der zehnte Patch in der finalen Testphase ist und bald kommen soll.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: Update 10 und Offline-Modus in der finalen Testphase - Release komme bald*


----------



## Shinchyko (17. März 2014)

Und dan wird es die Community endlich Bugfrei machen. Aber ob ich es jemals nochmal spielen werde ist die andere Frage. Lust ist ja shcon lange weg. Größter Fehlkauf bis Dato für mich.


----------



## BigBubby (17. März 2014)

Patch 10 ist also sozusagen Releasedatum von SimCity.


----------



## DaStash (17. März 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Patch 10 ist also sozusagen Releasedatum von SimCity.


 Ne, release von SimCity5 ist erst, wenn es größere Städte gibt.  

MfG


----------



## KennyKiller (17. März 2014)

Ich frage mich wieso Maxis immer noch versucht was an dem Spiel zu retten. Ich weiß nicht wie es mittlerweile damit aussieht aber zu Release war das Spiel wirklich unspielbar! Nichts aber auch gar nichts hat funktioniert wie es sollte. Weiß jemand ob es sich mittlerweile wieder lohnt reinzuschauen? Ich will doch einfach nur ein modernes Sim City 4 und sonst nichts...


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (17. März 2014)

Oh wow. Town City jetzt auch offline. Ist mir so egal, ich bin eh 24h am Netz. Eigentlich kann man auch Farmville spielen, hat ungefähr die gleiche Größe 

Ach, ganz vergessen, für 30 Euro kann man ja in die Höhe bauen


----------



## d3rd3vil (17. März 2014)

Tja finale Testphase....irgend sowas wurde schon im Januar gesagt. Seitdem GAR KEINE Infos mehr. Wäre überrascht, wenn das noch was im März werden sollte....


----------



## Rollora (18. März 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ne, release von SimCity5 ist erst, wenn es größere Städte gibt.
> 
> MfG


 Richtig: 
Keine permanente Onlineverbindung
Große Städte
DRM Free oder zumindest Origin-Free. Released das Teil doch parallel auf STEAM.


----------



## DrOwnz (18. März 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> Richtig:
> Keine permanente Onlineverbindung
> Große Städte
> DRM Free oder zumindest Origin-Free. Released das Teil doch parallel auf STEAM.



naja das mit origin ist schon ok, wenns online geht


----------



## shadie (18. März 2014)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wieso Maxis immer noch versucht was an dem Spiel zu retten. Ich weiß nicht wie es mittlerweile damit aussieht aber zu Release war das Spiel wirklich unspielbar! Nichts aber auch gar nichts hat funktioniert wie es sollte. Weiß jemand ob es sich mittlerweile wieder lohnt reinzuschauen? Ich will doch einfach nur ein modernes Sim City 4 und sonst nichts...



Was genau hatte damals denn nicht funktioniert?
Zu Release waren die Server überlastet, ja das war extrem beschissen.

Das Spiel hatte bei mir aber bis auf die sau dumme KI keine Bugs.

Ich konnte das Spiel über Stunden mit Freunden ohne bemerkbare Probleme zocken.

Was jetzt noch stört ist der Onlinezwang( bin viel unterwegs und manchmal nur das Handy als Accespoint)
Und dass die Stadt so winzig ist, das nervt extrem und DAS ist der Grund warum ich es seit Monaten nicht mehr anfasse.

Sobald du die größten Hochhäuser hast versinkt die Stadt im Müll weil die Müllwagen alle hintereinander her fahren.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. März 2014)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wieso Maxis immer noch versucht was an dem Spiel zu retten. Ich weiß nicht wie es mittlerweile damit aussieht aber zu Release war das Spiel wirklich unspielbar! Nichts aber auch gar nichts hat funktioniert wie es sollte. Weiß jemand ob es sich mittlerweile wieder lohnt reinzuschauen? Ich will doch einfach nur ein modernes Sim City 4 und sonst nichts...


 

Es ist zwar inzwischen "spielbar" aber verbugt ist es nach wie vor ohne Ende. Ganz zu schweigen davon das die Spielmechaniken nach wie vor zu weiten Teilen nicht so funktionieren wie Sie es sollten:

-Städte denen es an Arbeitskräften mangelt weil die Pendler aus anderen Städten einfach nicht in andere Städte fahren wollen
-Megastaus sobald eine Karte 4-5 Städte hat
-Servicekräfte(Polizei, Krankenwagen, Feuerwehr, ect.) die nicht in anderen Städten aushelfen obwohl Sie es sollten
-Obdachlose die irgendwann die Städte, trotz genügend Arbeitsplätzen, Wohnraum) überflutten und die Grundstückspreise in den Keller drücken
-Die Verkehrsführung ist eine Katastrophe Hauptstraße sind total versopft und zugestaut und Nebenstraßen werden nicht genutzt
-öffentliche Verkehrsmittel bringen kaum spürbare Entspannung der Verkehrslage

Dazu kommen dann noch Designentscheidungen die ich nach wie vor für völlig idiotisch halte und die das Spielgefühl ebenfalls negativ beeinflussen:

-zu kleine Karten(teilweise bekommt man schon Probleme eine Stadt mit allem notwendigen zu versorgen weil man nicht genügend Servieeinrichtungen bauen kann und der Service der Nachbarstädte ja nicht funktionieren will)
-keine richtigen homogenen Städte da die Bebauungsdichte an die Ausbaustufe der Straßen gekopelt ist und nicht mehr manuell ausgewählt werden kann wie in den Vorgängern(Das Verkehrsaufkommen zwingt einen aber früher oder später dazu alle Straßen auf höste Dichte zu upgraden so das man irgendwann nur noch Hochhäuser in seiner Stadt hat)


Dieses Spiel hat soviele Bugs und Designschwächen die wird Maxis und EA nie mit irgendwelchen Patches rausbekommen. Das Spiel ist und bleibt eine einzige Katastrophe die man nie hätte so veröffentlichen dürfen.
Von einer funktionierenden Städtebausimulation wie es Sim City 1-4 waren ist Sim City 5 jedenfalls so weit entfernt wie die USA von einem ausgeglichenen Haushalt.
Da wird auch die Community leider nichts dran ändern können, dazu ist das Spiel in seiner Gänze leider zu schlecht entwickelt worden.

Sollte EA und Maxis vorhaben irgendwann ein Sim City 6 entwickeln zu wollen kann man nur hoffen das man da nicht so einen Schrott fabriziert wie in Teil 5 den, 5 ist im Prinzip schon tot, auch wenn es vieleicht noch einige arme Seelen gibt die sich dieses in den Spielmechaniken kaputte Spiel nach wie vor antun und dabei soetwas wie "Spaß" haben.


----------



## sh4sta (18. März 2014)

d3rd3vil schrieb:


> Wäre überrascht, wenn das noch was im März werden sollte....



Na dann darfste jetzt Überrascht sein. Denn der Patch ist Heute released worden.


----------



## Nazzy (19. März 2014)

Ist das Game immernoch so "buggy" ? Wollte es mir eigentlich im Deal holen, für die paar Euros....


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (19. März 2014)

Die Glassbox-Engine finde ich eigentlich recht schick, teuer ist das Spiel auch nicht mehr, obendrein nun der Offlin-Modus...fehlen nur noch größere Städte, aber ich denke, auch ohne diese werde ich es nun endlich kaufen....


----------



## BenGun_ (19. März 2014)

Es gibt halt Spiele die offline gehören. Sim City ist so eins.


----------



## DaStash (19. März 2014)

Ach ihr immer mit eurem offline Modus. 

Was ist denn der Kern des Spieles? Ich würde mal sagen das Städte bauen und da herrscht doch das eigentliche Problem. Nämlich das die Größe so arg beschnitten ist, dass man als geneigter SC fan nicht mit dem neuen Teil zufrieden sein kann. Die Internetverbindung sehe ich da als geringstes Problem an. Was nützt mir der off Modus, wenn der Kern immer noch das Problem ist?

MfG


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. März 2014)

Die Frage ist eben, ob der Kern jetzt immer noch so verbugt ist, da ich denke, dass viele Bugs mit den Online-Funktionen zusammenhingen. Grade was das Zusammenspiel der einzelnen Städte anging.
Sollte dieses dank Offlinefunktion jetzt behoben sein, braucht man auch nicht mehr zwingend größere Städte, da dann eine Region jeweils als eine Stadt dienen kann.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. März 2014)

dead body schrieb:


> Ich als jemand, der es bisher nicht gekauft hat, freue mich, dass Maxis noch dran rumflickt. Gerade mit der Öffnung für Mods hab ich ja Hoffnung, dass ichs eines Tages auch spielen kann


 Derartige Spiele sind zwar generell nicht mein Fall, aber wenn ich mal Lust habe, irgendetwas produktives statt destruktives zu veranstalten, würde ich mir SimCity für 10 Euro oder so durchaus mal kaufen. Irgendwann...wobei ich immernoch an Anno rum hänge.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. März 2014)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eben, ob der Kern jetzt immer noch so verbugt ist, da ich denke, dass viele Bugs mit den Online-Funktionen zusammenhingen. Grade was das Zusammenspiel der einzelnen Städte anging.
> Sollte dieses dank Offlinefunktion jetzt behoben sein, braucht man auch nicht mehr zwingend größere Städte, da dann eine Region jeweils als eine Stadt dienen kann.


 

Ließ doch einfach mal meinen Beitrag etwas weiter oben auf dieser Seite, dann weißt du grob wie die Situation bzgl. Bugs und Spielbarkeit aktuell aussieht. 

Auch wenn SC5 jetzt offline spielbar ist würde ich nach wie vor jedem abraten das Spiel zu kaufen der ernsthaft vor hat mehr zu machen als sich eine Stadt im Sandkastenmodus zu bauen da man die Städte mangels vernünftig funktionierender Spielmechaniken, und Bugs, in den Regionen nicht so planen kann wie das wohl mal ursprünglich von den Entwicklern angedacht war.


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. März 2014)

Ich habe deinen Beitrag gelesen. 

Und meine Hoffnung ist, dass durch den Offlinemodus vielleicht diese Spielmechaniken jetzt vernünftig laufen. Grade die Zusammenarbeit der Städte in der Region könnte meiner Meinung nach jetzt besser laufen, da jetzt quasie alles in einer Hand ist und auf einem Rechner ausgeführt wird. 
Was das Zusammenspiel der Städte angeht, wurde dies ja vom Server vorgenommen während deine eigene Stadt in der du im Moment spielst auf deinem Rechner läuft.
Da sich der Server aber um zig andere Partien gleichzeitig kümmern muss, habe ich die Hoffnung, wenn alles nur auf einem Rechner läuft, dieser die Simulation der anderen Städte viel besser abwickeln kann.


----------



## Nazzy (19. März 2014)

Wenn ich schon lese, was Nightslaver alles bemängelt, dann wunder ich mich, was die da eigentlich programmiert haben ?
Und dann kommt so ein Typ daher ( Banished ) und macht viele Dinge einfach besser.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (19. März 2014)

SimCity 2013 ist nach wie vor ein Titel den man komplett meiden sollte.
ich hatte damals zum Release den Fehler gemacht und hab mir das Spiel blind gekauft.
Bis heute ist das Game ab einer gewissen Stadtgröße nicht spielbar.
Ab ca. 300.000 Einwohner (geschätzt) bricht die Glassbox Engine einfach nur zusammen und kann die ganzen Agentenoperationen einfach nicht mehr bewältigen.
Das allein ist auch der Grund warum Maxis/EA ein klares nein zu größeren Maps geäussert hat.
Die sagen zwar das dies andere Ursachen habe, beispielsweise wird behauptet das die Performance bei größeren Städten total zusammenbrechen würde, aber das ist in meinen Augen einfach Mumpitz.
Und da können die soviel Patchen wie die lustig sind.

Die Engine ist einfach nur Schrott.


----------



## Receptor (28. März 2014)

Oje, ich fang grade an zu spielen und hoffe ja noch, daß das mit dem Austausch der ganzen Güter, Pendler und Services zwischen den Städten klappt. Dann ist es zwar anders als SC4, aber eine bebaute Region kommt einer Metropole ja schon recht nahe, nur in Scheibchen simuliert und optisch halt eher nicht. Dafür ist der Detailgrad aber schon höher als bei SC4 auch von den Möglichkeiten der Gebäude her. Eine klasssicsche Städtebausim wird aber nie aus dem Spiel ohne größere Karten. Ich stell mir einfach vor das man da so ´ne chinesische Klonstadt baut und die Partei die Aufteilung so vorgibt... lol!


----------

